# Alternative plastic source for goop question ???



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

I just can't bring myself to chop up t-jet bodies,runners or donors for goop. Every time I acquire bodies for this purpose, I chicken out,or better yet think I can save it instead of melting it. I'd like to put the question to you folks, ....instead of the precious vintage t-jet body plastic,what other source of plastic have you had success with for goop? I just saw an auction for aurora skittle poker chips, and thought these might do it being almost the same time-line/same company, kinda mentality. What are your thoughts?
Thank you for your responses in advance.:wave:
Cujo.

Ps. I have a hugely hacked yellow t-bird I think deserves saving.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Which yellow is it? Is it the pale yellow or the bright yellow? There are times when a roof is completely broken off or the car is crushed and all it is good for is goop. 

Sometimes we lose the one to save the many.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've heard old phones from the same era are made of the same material as the slots. You might find what you need at a yard sale or Goodwill "type" store.
hojoe


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Go looking for old model RR buildings or plastic kits. But the buildings are the better choice 'cause of the diversity in colours.


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

It's the pale yellow, have to run to work now .i,ll respond later in more depth thanks!:wave:
Chris


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Thank you foxkilo,hojoe and old blue for some good starting points and thoughts! I'll post some pics before and after when I find a suitable item.:thumbsup:
Cujo.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

T-Jet bodies are made from a specific ABS plastic. Very resilient. Most model kits, including Aurora's are a styrene base. Much softer material and does not harden/cure like the ABS. Original ATT and ITT phones from roughly 73 and back to 58 are ABS (most pre 58 phones are a phenolic base), but may not color match exactly. Aurora track is a good source for black, Steering wheel controllers cover 3 shades of gray and dark green. Thumb controllers cover tan. Unfortunately the only way to get the bonding and color match for the rest of the colors is look for the "beyond help" donors. You are not alone, I have several that I keep thinking I can save too. Some have gone on to save other, less chain-sawed bodies.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ain't nothing like the real thing. Not only would the real stuff give you a much better chance at a color match, the material used once hardened give you the same material properties. Nothing is worse than trying to sand and shape two different types of materials at once. They never sand or shape correctly. Make it a point to buy junk lots with clean 1/2 bodies. No way to save them, and no guilt cutting them up.

Scope out the junk bodies at the Richfield, OH show if you can make the trip. At a buck a pop for totaled bodies, you should be able to make most of the Aurora colors for 12-15 bucks. Just try to look for 1/2 bodies with little or no paint on them. This way you can get super clean 1/2 examples that you won't feel tempted to repair. Try to save stuff like wheel wells for patching, and goop the rest. Added on paint should be removed along with any dirt before cutting them up. Impurities always seem to find a way out of the bottle and into a conspicuous place on the repaired body.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Paul,

IMHO Tjets are made polystyrene where as AfFX and follow ups are made of the aforementioned ABS. 
Proof: you can glue tjets with a normal styrene glue. AFX only with super glue, 2k or other resine based stuff. Furthermore you can dissolve T bodies in thinner or aceton but try that with AFX. 
just my 5 cent.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

All Aurora slot car bodies from 1958-1983, including the 1/32 and "O" gauge cars are made from ABS #5 or #6. They never used poly styrene on bodies. The age of the plastic will change its characteristics. Discoloration and chemical reactions are most notable. I have the color sample chains that came from one of the Aurora manufacturing points in Singapore. Each chip has the ABS mix combination and the color mix. I also have a similar sample chain from the Mexico plant from the last runs from 1979-83. These are the same as samples from the BMW M1 color samples the collectors all look for.

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Paul, you Know your stuff :thumbsup: You gotta write a book someday man 
BTW- Foxkilo, I have been doing GOOP repairs to A/FX cars lately....not the same material as T-Jets, but their plastic does melt with Testors just as easy


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Thanks one and all for the enjoyable reading,sage wisdom and tricks of the trade. This is exactly the information I am looking for. This topic stems from me watching( obviously the wrong) plastic , laughing at me this past weekend from its testers bath. We have such little time for this hobby,you hate to waste a second with un-necessary wrong turns. My thoughts were old army guys,old Legos maybe. I'll have to be a little less sentimental and find a good stomped 1/2 body and bite the bullet. How bad could it sting?
Thanks: pshoe/Paul awesome info
Slotcarman,Richfield show is on my radar
Foxkilo,old rr buildings definately do-able
Ralph 3x,your goop wheel well pics rekindled this quest.
:thumbsup:
Cujo/Chris


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The only bad thing about goop is the waiting. Patience is essential!! Think in weeks, not hours or days. The final result is definitely worth it. Oh, and gravity can be your friend or your foe. When goop is drying, let gravity make it droop where you want it. One side at a time!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yellow & Lime Goop work great for Toxic Waste builds...*

If you don't care about GOOP color then AFX semi trailers work great
after they are striped of their silver paint. Ooooh and lots of Red there too.

Have turned a yellow Ryder trailer into GOOP and saved the base.
The Ryder trailers have the bumps for the Containers inside of them just 
like the red ones along with the black trailer stand.
They make a Ryder aftermarket Container that plops right down on a 
yellow flatbed if so desired. 

I goop my windows in on all my custom slot car builds. 
SuperGlue hazes clear glass...YIKES.:freak:

Bob...I goop...zilla


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

As Aurora bought the container from Faller the best thing is getting Faller container. Best way is buying a Faller container bridge kit which are around quite plentifull. With it come 2 containers. Only difference is the colour and probably the missing weight plate. But I'm not sure whether the Aurora version had one.


----------

